# 1974 IH 574 Gas new owner



## Barlow96 (Jul 23, 2013)

Hey all, I just bought a 1974 IH 574 gas with 3100 hours. The previous owner went over with a fine tooth comb and replaced a few parts along with the hydraulic pump. I have been doing some research about this tractor. I mainly want to do some brush hog work on my 30 acres.
I have a few questions:

First is the hydraulic tell-lite turns on intermittently. Sometimes in reverse, other times in 3 low. It may stay on for a few minutes then shut off. I know the fluid levels are fine, but with the previous owner replacing the pump, I will changed the filter and replace with Case Hy-tran fluid. all controls work fine along with the PTO, but the light is still disturbing. Any other thoughts?

Second is the diff lock pedal is stuck in the down position. The tractor however is not running with the diff locked as the wheels spin at two different speeds. I have sprayed all connections with PB blaster and will wait a few days to fire up and hope the pedal disengages. I am worried as to why the tractor is not running with the diff locked even with the pedal depressed down.

Last is the PB warning light comes on for a few seconds when i engage the PTO (normal??). The light however does not turn on with the PB is engaged (weird?) the PB does work however.

Any help information would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you


----------



## etemplet (May 6, 2012)

Man that is one sharp looking tractor !! The guys must have been very meticulous. That is a good thing !! 

Check the linkage on the Diff. lock. It might not be traveling enough or something could be bent. Personally, I don't like differential lock but I am sure there is a time and a place for it, but I've never needed it.


----------



## Barlow96 (Jul 23, 2013)

Thank you for the advise. I will check the linkage once pedal is free and see how much if any adjustment is needed for the diff to engage. I hope the tractor did not come with stripped internal shear pins, as that would explain the problem.

Anyone have any input to the other issues? after speaking with others it sounds like there may be a wiring issues with the tell-lites as usually the hydraulic tell-lite should blink when engaging the PTO and not the PB warning?

thank you


----------

